# TwinCAT Library erstellen



## merlin (30 April 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte meine selbst erstellten FBs in einer Library kompilieren um nicht immer den Quellcode mitgeben zu müssen. Hat wer eine Anleitung griffbereit wie man soetwas angeht?

Wie kopiert man eigentlich FB oder andere Bausteine von einem Projet ins andere?

Besten Dank
Tom


----------



## HeizDuese (30 April 2008)

merlin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ....um nicht immer den Quellcode mitgeben zu müssen....


   Ist schon eine Weile her, das ich mit dem TwinCat programmiert habe. Bei den Versionen, wo ich programmiert habe, konnte man die Lib in Pro umbenennen und einfach mit dem Editor öffnen.  Ansonsten: coden, dann "speichern unter" (Dateityp LIB auswählen) - der Code wird beim speichern als Bibliothek übersetzt.


----------



## zotos (30 April 2008)

LIB erstellen: Einfach ein Projekt mit den entsprechenden Bausteinen anlegen und beim Speichern den Typ LIB anstelle PRO auswählen.

Teile aus einem Projekt in ein anderes zu kopieren geht z.B. über die Funktion Projekt->Exportieren (dann die gewünschten Bausteine Makieren und Exportieren) Als Ergebnis erhält man eine EXP Datei die man dann in dem andren Projekt Importieren kann (Projekt->Importieren).


----------



## ybbs (1 Mai 2008)

merlin schrieb:


> Wie kopiert man eigentlich FB oder andere Bausteine von einem Projet ins andere?



- Zielprojekt öffnen
- Menüpunkt /Projekt/Kopieren
- Quellprojekt auswählen
- Bausteine oder wasauchimmer auswählen...

Alternativ über Export/Import. Wobei mir diese Variante bei AS-Schrittketten weniger geeignet erscheint.


----------

